
Elon Musk has now sold over $4M worth of flamethrowers - IntronExon
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/29/16944432/elon-musk-flamethrower-the-boring-company
======
bitoneill
Elon Musk should do an ICO of a new cryptocoin he could call Marscoin. People
would buy it in droves.

~~~
mkirklions
Hes basically a cult leader.

Non-automotive people have no clue how insane a 100,000 vehicle/year car
company valued at 50B is.

I used to like him, but hes all hype.

